# Thank you for milk replacer recipe



## orcatdog (Oct 20, 2009)

I want to thank Sweetgoatmama for posting her recipe for bottle kids. I got my two bucklings two weeks ago and have been stuggling with upset stomachs on the lamb / kid replacer I have been feeding. 

1 gallon whole milk
1 cup buttermilk
1 can evaporated milk

They love it, and are now drinking twice what they were.


----------

